# Delamere Forrerst questions.



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2012)

OOPS. Can't edit the title error

I have a Hard-tail but so far only used it on Cross Penine Trail etc. I can do up to 30 miles.
At 65 yrs old I dont want "serious" off road but would like something more interesting/challenging so am thinking of trying Delamere Forrest........but have some reservations.

Where is best place to park...coming from Warrington.
Any suggestions as to good routes that will give me 3-5 hours but not be toooo hazardous?
Any other good suggestions appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Dec 2012)

Whilst I have lived in this area for nearly 6 months, it has taken me 6 month to get a mtb, so please don't hold me to the state of the tracks/trails, however I have frequently cycled through the forest via tarmac on my road bike...

Most people seem to park - or there is a lot of parking, along Ashton Road. I have been passed quite a few times now and it has always been busy around that area. there are also plenty of dedicated car parks around the place as well - but they all charge for parking http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-7ptdab 
My gut feeling is that the trails are not too technical, given a) the bikes i have seen doing them, b) some of the people* on those bikes & c) the clothes said people have been wearing. that said I have also seen some very muddy bikes & cyclists as well but I think they were probably on the XC trails (classed as mountain biking trails on the forestry commission site) rather than the cycling trails the others were on.

* using people rather than cyclists for a reason!

useful link http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/EnglandCheshireNoForestDelamereForestPark

All that said, I nearly have a mtb up and running, and am working on the 2nd one, so depending on when you want to go there, I may have better information soon on the exact conditions - our plan is to get out around there this next week or so.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2012)

Iirc you can buy maps from the cafe/centre near the carpark. Don't think there is anything particularly technical and the maps will give you distances.


----------



## Crackle (19 Dec 2012)

I go reasonably often to run or ride. There's no built trails as such, though there's some left over bits from when a now defunct mtb club tried to build some trails, this bit is commonly referred to as the skills area and offers a few trail like challenges. People tend to spend a few hours there doing problems and sections.

Apart from two marked routes of 4 and 6 miles all on forest road, blue and white, the rest of the more adventurous riding is more or less, around the edge of the forest, where you can find some singletrack. It's patchy but it can be linked up and I'll sketch you a quick map of the bits I know.

Conditions are not great at the moment, quite muddy (the dog went up to his shoulder in one bit), very slippery over the tree roots. You'll have no issues on a hardtail, I ride a rigid.

Provided you're not expecting too much, Delamere is a nice place to go but it's no trail centre.

As said Park on Ashton Road, either at the sides or in the car park about half way along. If you park by the visitor centre that will cost you 4quid. A lot of people park where the white trail crosses the road, as this is near the skills area. Easily identified by the number of cars with bike racks parked there and near the beginning of Ashton lane, at the Dark Ark lane end.

Map to follow.


----------



## Cubist (19 Dec 2012)

From Cheshire I'd be tempted to nip across to Coed Llandegla and ride the blue route. It's great, nothing technical, but a good pulse raiser in the initial climb. It also has parking, and a cafe and bike shop.
The blue is 7.5 miles, so you could do it twice with a cafe stop at half time.....! Leave your credit card at home or you'll come home with a Ghost or a Five.


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Dec 2012)

You can park at the Visitors centre car parking is a bit steep though.

Follow the Blue waymarked bridleway Delamere Loop and this should take you an hour, there are many side fire roads to go and explore and theres a nice climb up to the top and great viewpoint of Pale Heights to the south.

There are loads of really good "hidden" trails in Delamere, I've ridden them about 30 time with the club The Woollybacks on night rides over the last 7 years but I couldn't link them together or even find them without getting lost.

Avoid the No Brains MTB section and the so called downhill area.

Alternativly 2 or 3 laps of Llandegla's blue will be great riding for you with a great cafe as well.

Let us know what you do


----------



## Crackle (19 Dec 2012)

I'll second Llandegla blue.

Here's the map of the singletrack that I have mapped as opposed to in my head. There's a lot more to the South and elsewhere.

You can pick up the Blue and White trails nearly anywhere in the forest, so it's no problem to take a turning you fancy, you won't get lost as it'll inevitable lead you back to the marked trails.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks to all for the advice.
The map is useful and shows a "free" car park?? is that right.
I will try Llandegla but will wait till Spring and make a full day of it.


----------



## Crackle (22 Dec 2012)

If you mean my map, then yes, the car park in the middle is free, as is all the parking at the side of that road, the ones by the visitor centre cost.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Dec 2012)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks to all for the advice.
> The map is useful and shows a "free" car park?? is that right.
> I will try Llandegla but will wait till Spring and make a full day of it.



yep. delamere is 10 miles from you whereas llandegla is more like 45!


----------



## Lancj1 (13 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'll second Llandegla blue.
> 
> Here's the map of the singletrack that I have mapped as opposed to in my head. There's a lot more to the South and elsewhere.
> 
> You can pick up the Blue and White trails nearly anywhere in the forest, so it's no problem to take a turning you fancy, you won't get lost as it'll inevitable lead you back to the marked trails.


 
Third for Llandegla - just remember there are easier than blue as a starter, and red and black are what they say on the can in some areas.......

Re Delamere - ISTR a skills area up in a far corner of the forest that I saw whilst walking. I certainly wouldn't feel confident taking a Bike to it. Those on it had full face helmets etc. But its nice to tootle around in the Forest, not too hard


----------

